# Beautiful Paint Gelding!! Any ideas for a Name??



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

My new gelding. Got him this saturday i was supposed to get the palo mare but that didnt ed up working out. Anyways whats a good name for this boy? His name now is Physco and i just dont like that name and dont think it really fits him. He has a awesome personality. Very respectful and but still has a lot of energy. He wants to go go go!! But he can be very calm if you want him to be. Just give me some ideas please!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Handsome boy.

When I name animals, I usually pick a name from a book or movie I like. It especially helps if the animal reminds me of the character s/he is named after in looks or personality.

Do you like unusual/unique names or more mainstream names?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL .. as I was opening the thread I was thinking "Doesn't he already HAVE a name..??" .. then I read what his name is/was.. I'd change it too.

First thing that popped into my head was: Merlin.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I always wanted to name a loud paint Graffitti xD


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Handsome boy.
> 
> When I name animals, I usually pick a name from a book or movie I like. It especially helps if the animal reminds me of the character s/he is named after in looks or personality.
> 
> ...


I love unique names!!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Vincini
Know it sounds crazy, but you know the movie princess bride? Vincini was one of the bad guys, but I love the name and the character.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Pocoloco


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

cakemom said:


> Vincini
> Know it sounds crazy, but you know the movie princess bride? Vincini was one of the bad guys, but I love the name and the character.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Love it!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Phantom, Casper, Jared


----------



## Nya (Jul 23, 2012)

" Jet Black"? Anyway, beautiful paint!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I love the name Chaos for a loud paint, or Levi, Jinx, Zues, Twister.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Oooh! You should name him Tybalt, from Romeo and Juliet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

maby sometning like blackjack


----------



## Djinnjer (May 11, 2012)

What about Rorschach? 

He looks like a reverse Rorschach test and you could call him Rori or Rory for short. lol


----------



## hopie22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone awesome names. Now i need to pick one. I love them all. This is the hardest horse i have ever named :/


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The pic isn't showing up. Ahh, got it. Nice.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

He looks like a nice boy


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Since he has alot of energy, I'd name him Tornado. Pretty boy.:wink:


----------

